# Textured condoms



## sharkey377 (Jun 7, 2009)

For those of you have experenced or used them on a regular basis are the textured or ribbed condom worth the extra expense or is it all advertising hype? Just curious?


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

ive used them befor.. they done nothing for me.. couldnt really tell there was any thing special added on to them..but that was me, it maybe different for others.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

My wife hated using condoms.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

During the few time periods my wife and I used them she said she couldn't feel any difference.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i use ultra thin..................extra large


----------

